# Strongarm Bracers



## Celestille

I just want to confirm  if what I beleive is true.

Strongarm bracers from Magic Item Compendium p.139

When wearing strongarm bracers, you can
wield weapons as if you were one size
category larger than normal. (You don’t
take any penalty when using weapons
as normal for your size.) For example,
a human wearing these bracers could
wield Large or Medium weapons without
penalty.
The effect of these bracers doesn’t
stack with the powerful build trait (such
as that possessed by the half-giant and
goliath races).

Do these bracers apply on monk's unarmed strikes?


----------



## Dandu

No.


----------



## Jhaelen

Celestille said:


> When wearing strongarm bracers, you can
> wield weapons as if you were one size
> category larger than normal.
> 
> Do these bracers apply on monk's unarmed strikes?



I don't see how they could have any effect on that. How do you 'wield' unarmed strikes that are one category larger than yourself?

Does not compute.


----------



## Nedz

You would need to enlarge your hands, which might be an interesting spell to research


----------



## Dandu

Or an indication that you just aren't successful with women.


----------



## Celestille

"A monk’s unarmed strike is treated both as a manufactured
weapon and a natural weapon for the purpose of spells and effects
that enhance or improve either manufactured weapons or natural​
weapons (such as the _magic fang _and _magic weapon _spells)." PHB I


I asked my question because of that line.


----------



## Starbuck_II

Celestille said:


> "A monk’s unarmed strike is treated both as a manufactured
> 
> weapon and a natural weapon for the purpose of spells and effects
> that enhance or improve either manufactured weapons or natural​
> weapons (such as the _magic fang _and _magic weapon _spells)." PHB I
> 
> 
> I asked my question because of that line.



You still lack a way to wield the weapon.
 If you cut off one of your arms, then hold it with other arm: then you'd be wielding the unarmed strike technically and qualify for the magic items benefits.

But otherwise you can't wield it.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Everyone: Monks shouldn't be able to take Improved Natural Attack on unarmed strikes!  It's broken!  I know by RAW it's undeniably allowed.  I know that monks can't fight their way out of a paper bag, so even with that, they're still inferior to Fighters, who aren't so great themselves.  But still!  Broken!

WotC: *Publishes a very inexpensive item that lets everyone who's not a monk get basically the same benefit, and to throw salt in the wound, it doesn't even require them to spend one of their precious feats*

Everyone: *Silence*

Don't know why I felt like making that obsevation, but there it is.


----------



## Celestille

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Everyone: Monks shouldn't be able to take Improved Natural Attack on unarmed strikes!  It's broken!  I know by RAW it's undeniably allowed.  I know that monks can't fight their way out of a paper bag, so even with that, they're still inferior to Fighters, who aren't so great themselves.  But still!  Broken!
> 
> WotC: *Publishes a very inexpensive item that lets everyone who's not a monk get basically the same benefit, and to throw salt in the wound, it doesn't even require them to spend one of their precious feats*
> 
> Everyone: *Silence*
> 
> Don't know why I felt like making that obsevation, but there it is.




I didn't made this thread to piss people off :\ I made it to clarify a question I wasn't sure. I asked this question because I know I can use Enlarge Person to increase my damage and stack it with Improved Natural Attack [Unarmed Strike]. I just wanted to know if the monk's Unarmed Strikes could do more damage with Strongarm Bracers.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Oh, no.  I'm not pissed off, and certainly not at you.  The topic of strongarm bracers and the fact monks can't use them just reminded me of the protracted, angry debates in the past over INA, and I was just musing at how I don't think I've seen that many "strongarm bracers are broken" threads by comparison.

Basically thread derailment.  Back on topic a bit...  You might want to look into the Mighty Wallop spell (and Greater version) in Races of the Dragon.  If you can get a party spellcaster to buff you with that, you'll be all set.


----------



## irdeggman

Celestille said:


> I didn't made this thread to piss people off : I made it to clarify a question I wasn't sure. I asked this question because I know I can use Enlarge Person to increase my damage and stack it with Improved Natural Attack [Unarmed Strike]. I just wanted to know if the monk's Unarmed Strikes could do more damage with Strongarm Bracers.




No - because Strongarm Bracers don't increase your size which is what you would need to do. They only allow you to use larger weapons as if you were the appropriate size - you still need a way to increase the monk's size in order to increase his damage output.

If you ever increase your size your natural attacks (read as unarmed strike) is always considered the appropriate size.


----------



## Celestille

Well thanks for the infos


----------

